# Buckeye lake area



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I herd there may be a 300' long bye 40' wide "peir" in the north shore area,a feeder restoration project,and a new ramp in the perry county part of the lake.
A new bait shop in etna 3 freeway exits before the 79 exit.
The dam project is supposed to be done bye the end of 2018. 
I imagine they will need the lake at winter pool or lower to complete some of these projects. We shall see.....


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

I would think if it's not started by now there would be no way to get all that done before the end of the year.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Shad Rap said:


> I would think if it's not started by now there would be no way to get all that done before the end of the year.


Sorry,just the completion of the dam supposed to be done by end of 2018


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

All other projects are still being drawn up


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

From what I've seen in the drawings of the pier it looks really nice


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

1basshunter said:


> From what I've seen in the drawings of the pier it looks really nice


Fishing peir? Or like peir with resturaunts an stuff?


----------



## fishmeister (Jul 29, 2004)

Where could I actually see the drawings and plans?


----------



## FISHGUY (Apr 8, 2004)

Guys Go to this web siteit will keep you up on buckeye lake www.buckeyelakebeacon.net Tight Lines fishguy


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Fishing peir? Or like peir with resturaunts an stuff?


It will be a pier that will go out exactly where the jetty is there were also be docks along the side for boaters to park


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Sounds like that when it's all said and done you guys that fish that lake are going to be really over run..


----------



## fishmeister (Jul 29, 2004)

FISHGUY said:


> Guys Go to this web siteit will keep you up on buckeye lake www.buckeyelakebeacon.net Tight Lines fishguy


Thanks Fishguy


----------

